# older ys828 snowblower



## de883zx

Newbie here with some questions. Have the chance to get an older yamaha ys8 28 tracked snowblower. My concerns are the flywheel magnet came off and damaged the coil/ flywheel stator. what engine comes on it? is it just a mz300 engine multi purpose engine that you can buy or is it specific to snowblowers and what about parts availability? Thanks I am motocross racer and partial to a honda or a yamaha and know how much forums help!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum de :welcome:

I'm not the "Yamaha Guy" so hopefully one of the Yamaha experts jumps in.
Posting the machines model/serial numbers might be helpful as would adding a location to your profile. Reason if you're in Canada and having a Yamaha kind of points to that a lot of the things some of us US guys might recommend you don't have access to "up there" :blush:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I'm sure we're better but you might find help here too.

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club


----------



## db130

a lot of the parts are still available for the older yamahas, but they are not cheap.

boats.net for example is a good source for parts

i don't know the engine model for the 828 off-hand but i own a 624 and the engine model for the 624 is MF210S-R

i am pretty sure it was snowblower-specific and not multipurpose

the ignition parts are very pricey 

All Years YS828TE Yamaha Power Equipment GENRATOR Diagram and Parts

how much is the snowblower in question? you'd almost be better off buying one that runs or runs poorly.


----------



## YSHSfan

I have a few Yamahas, but I have not really have to deal with one yet, though my understanding is that the engines on YS624 and YS828 are snowblower specific (dressed up for winter use).
They are actually installed on motor mounts.
The drive system and the auger run from the camshaft, not the crank like a multipurpose engine, therefore you'll need an engine where the PTO is the camshaft, or an engine that runs at 1/2 of the "normal" RPMs. (I guess if you are creative and handy you could use a 10HP or larger tecumseh dual shaft engine and only use the camshaft :icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling: )

They are great snowblowers when in good operational conditions. (I've used YS624s and YS240/Ricky and I've relly liked them, I have yet to try a YS828, maybe this winter..... :icon_whistling::icon_whistling: ).
Like somebody said before, you are better off getting one that is complete and runs good or even if it runs poorly, but it is complete.

If you do buy it, I can help you with the owners and service manual for it.
Just send me a PM if you need them.

In the other hand if it is very inexpensive I would buy it and deal with it.


----------



## de883zx

Thanks for the help. I live in southern Michigan if that helps. I will get the model and serial numbers. I was going to do that anyways to look up parts avalibilty. I can get it for 150.00$. Thanks guys as soon as I get the model serial number I will post


----------



## YSHSfan

de883zx said:


> Thanks for the help. I live in southern Michigan if that helps. I will get the model and serial numbers. I was going to do that anyways to look up parts avalibilty. I can get it for 150.00$. Thanks guys as soon as I get the model serial number I will post


Get the serial number, and take some pictures, also look carefuly at the tracks, if they have slight cracks it is ok, but if they have large cracks on them, you'll have to be ready to replace them at some point. (tracks are NLA). Since the engine does not run, you can not test the rest of it. I would try and get it for $100, if the tracks are in good condition you may be ok with $150, since you can probably get the $150 back just for the tracks if you can not make the blower work.

Look at this video, for what to look for on it.






I'd also make sure that the augers are free from the shaft, they shoul move a little bit back and forth on a turning motion, hold one auger and moove the otherone and viceversa, also make sure that the augers serrated part in not worn out.


----------



## dbert

hsblowersfan said:


> look carefully at the tracks, if they have slight cracks it is ok, but if they have large cracks on them, you'll have to be ready to replace them at some point. (tracks are NLA).


This is important. My son picked one up (a 624) last fall. He knew I had been looking for one. It was very cheap and some carb work and a rusty fuel tank repair got it running well. I'm afraid to move it around because the tracks are old and have deep cracks. 
You'd think I would have learned (actually you would think my son would have known) the importance of condition of hard to find tracks. But it was cheap. It's one short step (turn) away from being nearly useless.
One popular contribution to the degraded Yamaha tracks was a common leaky fuel shut-off valve. Dripping gas on the rubber degrades it. I think that may have been the case with mine as it had a non oem fuel shut-off when we got it. The tracks are still in one piece at the moment, but as I said, it scares me.
I'd like to own a wheeled model.


----------



## 43128

too bad they are no longer made


----------



## YSHSfan

dbert said:


> This is important. My son picked one up (a 624) last fall. He knew I had been looking for one. It was very cheap and some carb work and a rusty fuel tank repair got it running well. I'm afraid to move it around because the tracks are old and have deep cracks.
> You'd think I would have learned (actually you would think my son would have known) the importance of condition of hard to find tracks. But it was cheap. It's one short step (turn) away from being nearly useless.
> One popular contribution to the degraded Yamaha tracks was a common leaky fuel shut-off valve. Dripping gas on the rubber degrades it. I think that may have been the case with mine as it had a non oem fuel shut-off when we got it. The tracks are still in one piece at the moment, but as I said, it scares me.
> I'd like to own a wheeled model.


At some point I am hoping to retrofit Honda newer tracks (2016 model, I've notice that according to Honda diagrams, 724, 928 and 1332 use the same size tracks) onto one of my YS624 with tracks in poor condition. If I do that, I think I will post a thread with a tutorial. If it works on the YS624, it shoud work on YS828 as well since although the tracks are completly defferent in design, according to Yamaha they are interchangeable. :smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:

Here is a thread that somehow shows how to retrofit newer yamaha tracks (from canadian YT624).

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - For people looking to replace YS-624 and YS-828 tracks.


----------



## de883zx

Ok the number he sent me was us-828t. 7kf-960157. Ys-828t. He's says it needs a rotor or flywheel and a coil. If I look online the parts are super expensive. I think like 496.00 for flywheel if I'm correct. That itself scares me not to buy it. Is there a good used one somewhere? I searched ebay already but when I google the part number I get foreign parts suppliers that sell new. Thanks for any leads or input.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Might be time to re-power. Not sure on the Yamaha how easy/hard that might be.

complete 8hp engine, $240 8 HP (301cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine EPA/CARB


----------



## dbert

These were great machines, but with those prices for engine parts, probably not worth it. Repowering it with another engine type is out since nothing else that I am aware of rotates that direction or at that rpm. Link to a post with my discovery of this

They're very cool and I am proud to say I owned one, but if something breaks....

I don't remember what they were going for but I remember freaking at the price of a replacement carburetor a year ago when I considered replacing mine with a new one. I had little choice but to get the original carb working as well as I could make it.


----------



## dbert

Then again....Perhaps the new Yamaha engine will work. See page 12 of this pdf. it shows a 1/2 reduction option/add-on. Again, on page 12


----------



## YSHSfan

de883zx said:


> Ok the number he sent me was us-828t. 7kf-960157. Ys-828t. He's says it needs a rotor or flywheel and a coil. If I look online the parts are super expensive. I think like 496.00 for flywheel if I'm correct. That itself scares me not to buy it. Is there a good used one somewhere? I searched ebay already but when I google the part number I get foreign parts suppliers that sell new. Thanks for any leads or input.


You can try posting what you need on this site, every now and then used parts are offered.

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club

Besides this, I think Ebay is your only other hope for used parts.


----------



## 43128

would it be a sin to put a tecumseh one? we know that would fit


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## wdb

hsblowersfan said:


> You can try posting what you need on this site, every now and then used parts are offered.
> 
> Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club
> 
> Besides this, I think Ebay is your only other hope for used parts.


When I had my Yammie I posted a few times on that site. It gets almost no traffic, sad to say. I did better here. You guys are da bomb.


----------



## de883zx

The saga continues. I called yamaha customer service and they couldn't help me much so they referred me to canns-bilco and said they would be more help. I spoke to Jane who took my model number and serial number(ys-828t or us 828t serial number 7kf-960157) and there vin model look info was down so she took my number. She called back later and couldn't tell me much more than already knew but couldn't give me a exact year and when I look up parts the model numbers end in ys-828te/td/etc. when I look up rotors online they have two different listed and I can't determine which one. One rotor is 492.56 and other is 321.03. I have a line at a Motorsport dealer through prior employment and can get either at cost 350.00 or 228.00 and direct ship from japan only nothing in states. I'm hoping a yamaha guru on here can help determine right one for application. Part number 7kf-85650-m9-00 is 492.56 and other is 7kg-85650-m9-00(after this number says it for ys828tn). If I order through my previous employer I should be able to send back but would hate to inconviece them. They can't figure it out either by the way. Any help would be appreciated and more I look into this I'm thinking the new ariens promotions look to be a better choice. Thanks guys and the yamaha snowblower fan site doesn't get much traffic as stated above.


----------



## YSHSfan

Maybe thru your previous employer you can somehow contact Yamaha Japan, and see if they can figure it out. By the way, are there any numbers on the old one, just a thought...... :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


----------

